# Leitstandmöbel



## tomatensaft (20 Februar 2008)

Abend.

Wo kauft ihr denn all eure Leitstandmöbel ? Oder lasst ihr die vom Tischler anfertigen ?

Sprich Tische mit Bedienpult und Platz für Monitore ?


----------



## Uwe Schröder (20 Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Rittal usw.

Bitte nichts vom Tischler,
das könnte brennen!
( da kommt bei mir wieder die Sifa durch*vde* )

mfG. uwe


----------



## Dagobert (21 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

eine gute Adresse für Leitstandmöblierungen ist
sicherlich die Firma Knürr.

Findet man im Internet....

Die bieten ein umfangreiches Programm und haben
guten Service.

Gruß ans Forum


----------



## o.s.t. (21 Februar 2008)

http://www.knuerr.com/web/de/produkte/leitstand/leitstand.html

EDIT: Onkel Dagobert war ne Sekunde schneller, bei mir haste den direkten Link !

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Frank (21 Februar 2008)

wir nutzen leitstandmöbel von "elabo" und "atr"


----------



## aluwurm (12 September 2011)

Moin Herr Uwe ,
nicht immer müssen die Möbel beim Tischler brennen !
Seit Jahren fertigen wir für Leitstände ausschliesslich Möbel aus nicht brennbaren Materialien !

Schön , Stabil und Sicher !
MfG aus der Bremer Überseestadt ;-)



Uwe Schröder schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Rittal usw.
> 
> ...


----------

